
Supercharging the Elasticsearch Percolator - traxmaxx
http://underthehood.meltwater.com/blog/2015/09/29/supercharging-the-elasticsearch-percolator/
======
petard
What are your memory settings for utilizing the 360GB RAM with ElasticSearch?

~~~
alxnlssn
Currently running with three ES data nodes per physical machine, with 30GB
-Xmx allocated to each instance.

------
rchakra3
Can you explain how a positional query is a subset of boolean queries?

Intuitively it feels like the reverse would be true.

~~~
bergetp
You're right, but the point here is that positional queries are boolean
queries plus positions. For example, document that match 'a NEAR b' are a
subset of documents matching 'a AND b'. So if 'a AND b' has no matches, there
is no need to execute the more expensive 'a NEAR b'.

